# Toro 726 OE rattles - Bearing?



## torothomas (12 mo ago)

Hello all!

I just bough my first snowblower, a used Toro 726 OE, but only after a few weeks it started to rattle a lot.

Does this seem to be the bearing?
YouTube Video #1
YouTube Video #2

Any places you guys recommend buying Toro parts from in Europe?

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Post A Vid Of This Problem Presenting It Self Onto The Masses At Hand Here. Somebody's You Tube Vid Might Not Be The Same As Yours. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, that looks and sounds like the impeller bearing is out.
No, I have no euro parts sources


----------



## torothomas (12 mo ago)

Thank you cpchristie. 

The video is of my snowblower.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Can you post the 5-digit model number? I'd like to see if there's supposed to be a spring near the auger belt pulley.


----------



## torothomas (12 mo ago)

db130 said:


> Can you post the 5-digit model number? I'd like to see if there's supposed to be a spring near the auger belt pulley.


Model NO: 38816


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

Did you ever have any freeze up of the impeller? Under slow motion it almost looks like the belt has a burn out section (frozen impeller and engaging the auger idler).
It looks and sounds like the impeller bearing, but could be the augers hitting the housing too? Recently had a couple Toro's on here that had similar.


----------



## torothomas (12 mo ago)

oneboltshort said:


> Did you ever have any freeze up of the impeller? Under slow motion it almost looks like the belt has a burn out section (frozen impeller and engaging the auger idler).
> It looks and sounds like the impeller bearing, but could be the augers hitting the housing too? Recently had a couple Toro's on here that had similar.


I can't say that I've ever experienced that or the augers hitting the housing. But there seems to be a lot of slack on the belt. I think I'll change both the belt and the impeller bearing. Thanks for the input!


----------



## torothomas (12 mo ago)

Any good stores that ships from USA to Europe?


----------



## McGillicuddy (Nov 1, 2021)

torothomas said:


> Any good stores that ships from USA to Europe?


I think Lawn Mower Parts | Small Engine Parts - Jacks Small Engines ships internationally.


----------

